# Job application: rejection & more rejection



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

*ion*

.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

I'm having the same problem 11 years experience yet I cant even get to interview stages for roles, I ask for feedback especially on jobs where there is nothing on the job description that I don't have skills/experience wise I have yet to receive a reply from any of them. I have to assume either they had someone lined up for the role already or I dont fit other criteria too old, they want to some snot nosed brat straight from high school who couldnt do a full days work if they got paid, oh wait they do get paid that they will mold into their evil minion as they have no backbone, or I am the wrong gender I am finding more and jobs in admin/accounts/finance going to the pretty thing with no skills because they make the room look better.


----------



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Networking. Get to know people well with connections and this will help you get a good job. It's about about who you know more so than what you know. Yes it's hard to form relationships when you have SA but it's a must if you want a good job unless you want to rely on pure luck.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

IllmaticJJ said:


> Networking. Get to know people well with connections and this will help you get a good job. It's about about who you know more so than what you know. Yes it's hard to form relationships when you have SA but it's a must if you want a good job unless you want to rely on pure luck.


This seems to be the case and it is pretty unfair. I graduated with top class honours and yet I have been looking for a job for 2 yrs without success. I have given up applying for jobs in my field because clearly no one wants to hire me.

I am such an intelligent person who wants to work hard but that means **** because I don't have any contacts. So now I'm applying for minimum wage jobs in retail and hospitality and still getting nowhere too, I guess because I am over-qualified or too old and again I know no one so I'm isolated and unable to break into any job. Life is so unfair to anyone who has any kind of thing that makes them less than perfect, e.g. SA. It is like society doesn't value us or any contribution we could make.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

WastedYouth0123 said:


> Wow.. And I thought I had it rough.. I feel your pain. Networking is crucial and unfortunately I don't have anyone. I did have a LinkedIn and saw friends connect with others, have decent jobs and I got depressed and deleted it, while not having any connections..


Interesting so now LinkedIn is going to make jobs like online dating where only the good looking guys and girls get the role or because they are friends with your mums, sisters, daughters, dentist.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I'm in a similar boat. I finished my PhD last December and have yet to find a job that requires even a college degree. I did have a temp data entry job for a few months, and I've done a little bit of writing for an online content mill, and I'll be working at Macy's for $8/hour during the holiday season. I just alternate between unemployment and underemployment.



WastedYouth0123 said:


> In addition when I look at some linkedin accounts some people are fresh out of college and don't have any work experience yet their offered upper management positions. How does this make sense?


They have friends or family with connections. Employers don't hire the most qualified employee, they hire their friends or friend of friends or friends of current employees. Its a form of corruption called "networking."



chaosherz said:


> So now I'm applying for minimum wage jobs in retail and hospitality and still getting nowhere too, I guess because I am over-qualified or too old


This is unlikely. I'm older and I have a PhD and I've been able to get those kind of jobs, albeit only on a temp basis.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Morpheus said:


> This is unlikely. I'm older and I have a PhD and I've been able to get those kind of jobs, albeit only on a temp basis.


Well I don't know where you live or what the unemployment situation is like, but here, say a company like McDonald's only hires teenagers because you can pay them less as long as they are under 21. I guess that is good for those teens without skills or experience to get into the workplace, but it rules out everyone else. It is the same with most other fast food or takeaway food places. So that rules that out for me.

Another problem is these places think if you have a degree, you will leave as soon as you get a job in your field, so they don't want to waste time hiring and training you (not that you need much training for a retail job anyway). But I can't really take my degree or past jobs in my field off my resume and pretend I'm a student for example, as what will I say I have been doing for the past 5 years?

It is a catch-22 for educated young people like us. Too old for minimum wage jobs or too inexperienced for jobs in our field. So we just get stuck in the middle and fall through the cracks. This is why students in more politically active countries are protesting against their governments doing nothing to help the youth unemployment problem, and in fact are making it worse with huge levls of foriegn migration just adding to the oversupply of labor to push down wages and only benefit big businesses.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

chaosherz said:


> Well I don't know where you live or what the unemployment situation is like, but here, say a company like McDonald's only hires teenagers because you can pay them less as long as they are under 21. I guess that is good for those teens without skills or experience to get into the workplace, but it rules out everyone else. It is the same with most other fast food or takeaway food places. So that rules that out for me.


I live in the U.S. and here the minimum wage is the same for everyone regardless of age. There have been proposals in some states to implement different minimum wages for different ages, but they haven't been passed. The national minimum wage is so low here that pretty much all employers, including a lot of McDonald's franchises, pay more than it (though not much more). You're right, age discrimination in employment law where you live could be causing employers to hire younger people instead of you. Overt age discrimination in the U.S. is usually illegal, too.



> Another problem is these places think if you have a degree, you will leave as soon as you get a job in your field, so they don't want to waste time hiring and training you (not that you need much training for a retail job anyway). But I can't really take my degree or past jobs in my field off my resume and pretend I'm a student for example, as what will I say I have been doing for the past 5 years?


This is true, and it may be big part of the reason I've been unable to find a job that requires a college degree. The jobs I have been able to find are temp / seasonal jobs where they don't expect you to stay very long anyway. A lot of low wage McJobs have high turnover and don't require much training.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

The economy is in the gutter...you just have to keep applying to anything until you get something. It sucks and I went through it too.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I get it. Heavy*

The people who judge have no understanding. Their life is plainly binary & simple. All psychologists who think they are clever and become successful

I was always determined to please people. I'd do whatever it takes - any sacrifice - to please.

But what people need is never clear. This is my motto. Nobody reveals their needs or wants. They wait to see what you do. If it doesn't suit them, they cut you off. They never say why.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Not Allowed to Work*



bubbletea said:


> The economy is in the gutter...you just have to keep applying to anything until you get something. It sucks and I went through it too.


one opportunity failed leads to further, lower reputation. Everyone tracks you. A big friend says to me: "don't ever apply"

We discuss this at length. I always want a clear understanding. We don't get to see. We don't get to know the people who cut us off. They become successful by not allowing us and spread a bad reputation.

Every attempt is a game of any simple win / lose. Chess. Boxing match. Snakes &Ladders.

Digging a rut of failure. There should be verbose detail for each case. Some keep climbing the ladder of success? They keep going that way forever?

I've been in & out of employment. This history becomes easy for the simpleton judge to deem never again.

Less people would mean a better life for everyone. Humans are obsessed with breeding.


----------



## icewater (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm 21 currently studying for an associate degree in Computer Information Technology. I decided to go to college after the hours at my call center job dried up and had to move from Wisconsin, back to North Carolina with my parents. The job market is so bad in my part of North Carolina it's next to impossible to even get a job at McDonalds or any minimum wage jobs, I know, i've tried! I was even ignored for a damn work study job in the college library and library computer lab. I mean seriously, i'm studying a computer related degree and have plenty of experience with computers, I would have been a perfect fit! 

Before moving back, I went through a temp agency and even got an interview at a plastics factory. The interview went great, I was complemented on being early and the interviewer and I got along great. A few days later I find out they went with someone else because I supposedly sounded like I was looking for a more computer related field instead of the mechanical field. I was asked during the interview where I would see myself in a few years, and I mentioned something along the lines of maybe working my way into an office or computer position. Employers just seem to be extremely nit-picky over the smallest things. I would have loved getting a job there and would have done my best, geez!

I just can't believe how bad things are! Not having a job not only affects people financially, but delays important events like dating, marriage, self sufficiency, and so on. Rejection after rejection, or no response at all just drives me up the damn wall!


----------

